# Harman Accentra auger problem



## dinardo (Jan 16, 2011)

My Harman Accentra pellet insert will not feed pellets into the burn pot.  I have cleaned out the feeder chamber and have reset the power to no avail.  Any suggestions?


----------



## summit (Jan 16, 2011)

make sure every inch of the vent is clear, from the inside of the stove all the way thru: make sure the screen/sparkguard at the end is clear. Make sure there are no pellets stuck in the hopper seal. If yours is new enough to have a hopper switch, make sure it's engaged.


----------



## dinardo (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll try that.  I can turn the auger by hand from inside the stove.  It's only two years old, do you know where the hopper switch is located?  I'll see if can find it in the manual.
Thanks


----------



## GVA (Jan 17, 2011)

Is the combustion blower running?


----------



## dinardo (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes it is running.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jan 17, 2011)

is the auger turning, or just not feeding pellets? (in other words, does the auger turn, and no pellets drop out, or, the auger wont turn unless you crank it by hand?)........your model year was a transitional year, so, do you have the yellow "muffler" in the hopper? (they subsequently have done away with it), if so, it may need cleaning....it connects directly to the vac switch, which controls the auger. Are all the doors to the stove closed? (fuel door, front door- wont feed if they are open). How are your gaskets? Have you tried powering up your gearmotor independently to see if it hasnt failed?


----------



## dinardo (Jan 17, 2011)

Back in business!  Turned out to be a loose set screw on the auger motor shaft.
Wonâ€™t have to listen to that oil monster tonight!
Thanks to all for your responses.


----------



## nguyenh92 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello,
I have a 5-7 year old Harman Accentra Insert. A couple days ago, I heard some clunking and grinding noise from the stove. Soon after the auger stopped turning. I think something might be jammed in the auger. Not fully sure. I'm not getting any blinking codes. I did run a test mode and everything was lite up in the control panel. But the auger wouldn't turn when the feed light was running in the test mode.
I pulled my stove out and want to check the auger. I'm trying to remove the auger feeder. I removed the 2 screws attached to the metal plate. 
How do I remove the auger feeder? I tried pulling back on it but it's tough. The black fan blade would spin when I tried turning the auger feeder. 
Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## aaronnoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, I don't have your stove, I have a p68 and I tock out my auger yesterday.All I did was disconnect auger motor, one screw, and then the auger bolts, two bolts.Then open the door in the front and take a long screwdriver and give it a whack or two, to loosen the auger. It should at that point be able to be pulled out the back. Good luck


----------



## nguyenh92 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm still having problems trying to pull out the auger feeder motor. Am I suppose to unscrew the 2 bolts that's attached to the flang? I unscrewed the 7/16 bolt. Still the motor would not pull out. Am I suppose to be able to spin or turn the auger motor? Cause I can. When I do, the black fan spins. I took a screw driver to see if I can force the auger motor to move. I think it moved a little but still very tough.

Thank you


----------



## aaronnoel (Mar 31, 2011)

looks a lot like my p68, so your auger motor needs to come off first, it should be one bolt on the left side. After that is unscrewed you should be able to just drop it down. Then you unbolt the two bolts that can easily be seen in photo, then after all bolts are off you can knock it out from the burn pot area.


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 31, 2011)

there will be a bolt in the coupler (between the auger and the motor) that needs to be loosened.....in your case, it looks like its pointing toward the bottom of the stove......you need to rotate the shaft so you can get at it (try and spin the little black fan by hand)......if the auger is totally jammed, you wont be able to spin it enough. In that case, you should be able to remove the two auger retainer bolts, and pull the whole assembly out. Please note this might be a bit tough to do.....those augers can really be stuck in there (or cemented in there with RTV!)


----------



## nguyenh92 (Apr 1, 2011)

I finally was able to remove the auger motor by a nice size stick and a hammer. I banged it out. Now I'm going to test the auger motor. Then try to remove the auger to see if anything is jammed. Should I use any oil or grease any parts before reassembling everything? If so, what type?
Thank you


----------



## nguyenh92 (Apr 1, 2011)

The auger motor tested ok. I was able to easily pull out the auger. When pulling out the auger some pellets came out and also a long nail. Not sure how this nail got in there. Problem solved.

Thank you for the help


----------

